# Torres Empire Car Show and Festival



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To all car clubs and individuals, if you are interested in having your name on the t-shirts that are being made for this show, you have to be Pre-Registered by September 21st. Please contact me, Tim Walls or Jon Chuck for pre registration forms. We will have some at the Austin stop.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooooo TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

knights will be there!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 5 2008, 11:03 AM~11526100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



reminder :biggrin: 2 get on shirts, have 2 be pre-registered by waco show...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11571146
> *knights will be there!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 19 2008, 08:18 AM~11642876
> *Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you had fun and be ready for House of Blues....................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11642876
> *Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............
> 
> 
> ...


Happy B-Day!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11642876
> *
> 
> 
> ...










GOTCHA


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

where can i get the pre reg forms?


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN will be ther


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN will be ther


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt homies


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c. Will DEF be in the building..... Shouts out to the ULA....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now this one is next fellaz... that gives me bout a month to save up some gas money.. :biggrin: 

so who's all going? rep yo shyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt bia bia


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11729415
> *now this one is next fellaz... that gives me bout a month to save up some gas money..  :biggrin:
> 
> so who's all going? rep yo shyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt bia bia
> *


 :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 03:15 PM~11729437
> *:wave:
> *



i was just bout to ask you something but i forgot wha it was :banghead: 


so is this a full points or half points show? iam blind so if it says it on the flyer then my bad i didnt see it


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

half points :yessad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 03:20 PM~11729499
> *half points :yessad:
> *



orale thats wha i thought pero i wasnt sure..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS IS GONNA BE A VERY GOOD FAMILY FRIENDLY SHOW. I WAS TALKING WITH SAM YESTERDAY AND HE SAID THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, SLIDES, BUNGEE RUN BALOONS, A CATERPILLAR AND SO MANY OTHER THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO. THERE ARE NO SHOWS THAT I KNOW OF THAT DO THESE THINGS FOR THE KIDS. SO SUPPORTING THIS SHOW WILL BE VERY WELL WORTH IT ESPECIALLY FOR THE KIDS AND THEN ITS ONLY 10$ TO GET IT IN. 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTMT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:20 AM~11737445
> *THIS IS GONNA BE A VERY GOOD FAMILY FRIENDLY SHOW. I WAS TALKING WITH SAM YESTERDAY AND HE SAID THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, SLIDES, BUNGEE RUN BALOONS, A CATERPILLAR AND SO MANY OTHER THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO. THERE ARE NO SHOWS THAT I KNOW OF THAT DO THESE THINGS FOR THE KIDS. SO SUPPORTING THIS SHOW WILL BE VERY WELL WORTH IT ESPECIALLY FOR THE KIDS AND THEN ITS ONLY 10$ TO GET IT IN.
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.
> *


thats wha they needed at the austin show. kids and yep even some of the grown folks were entertained by touching everyones cars, knocking over lowriders bikes, and breakin mirrors on peoples displays .. and iam talkin bout the clean azz show cars from rollerz only and dallas lowriders.. my car is just an everyday street car but if ive inventested 1000s into my car i wouldve been pissed :angry: and the parents would just stand there n look. someone even mentioned that some kid took off in someone's pedal car lol. i guess he's gettin expierence for when he grows up.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 01:11 PM~11740397
> *thats wha they needed at the austin show.  kids and yep even some of the grown folks were entertained by touching everyones cars, knocking over lowriders bikes, and breakin mirrors on peoples displays .. and iam talkin bout the clean azz show cars from rollerz only and dallas lowriders.. my car is just an everyday street car but if ive inventested 1000s into my car i wouldve been pissed  :angry: and the parents would just stand there n look.  someone even mentioned that some kid took off in someone's pedal car lol.  i guess he's gettin expierence for when he grows up.
> *



THEY WERE MISSING STAFF MEMBERS TO BE OUT THERE AS WELL ......
WE'RE DOING THEM A FAVOR BY GOING OUT THERE TO SHOW "THE SHOW" SUPPORT AS WELL AS THE CAR CLUB.NOW I KNOW THAT MOST SHOWS NEVER DO THAT BUT IT'S SOMETHING TO CONSIDER DOING CAUSE YOU ARE RIGHT HOMIE !!! THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ARE BEING SHOWN TO THE PUBLIC 
FOR THEM AND REALITY IS,TROPHIES DON'T PAY THE SCRATCHES AND BROKEN PARTS............... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU DON'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR SHOWS!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11740514
> *YOU DON'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR SHOWS!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



BESIDES THE POINT !!! EFFORTS OF MAKING A SHOW BETTER....THATS ALL !!

YA FEEL ME ???


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

OUTSIDE EVENTS ARE HARD ESPECIALLY WHEN THE STAFF IS DOING THE JUDGING AND THE HOP AND PAPERWORK DURING THE SHOW SO THE PEOPLE CAN GET OUT OF THERE AT A DECENT TIME TO GET HOME...FEEL ME


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 30 2008, 01:31 PM~11740637
> *OUTSIDE EVENTS ARE HARD ESPECIALLY WHEN THE STAFF IS DOING THE JUDGING AND THE HOP AND PAPERWORK DURING THE SHOW SO THE PEOPLE CAN GET OUT OF THERE AT A DECENT TIME TO GET HOME...FEEL ME
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11740514
> *YOU DON'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR SHOWS!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 30 2008, 03:31 PM~11740637
> *OUTSIDE EVENTS ARE HARD ESPECIALLY WHEN THE STAFF IS DOING THE JUDGING AND THE HOP AND PAPERWORK DURING THE SHOW SO THE PEOPLE CAN GET OUT OF THERE AT A DECENT TIME TO GET HOME...FEEL ME
> *



i know thats right .. esp as big as that area was. i think we all walked 10 miles last sunday. yall still doing a great job bro.. i am not tryin to start an argument or anything like that but i think we should watch our own cars before we expect anyone on any staff to. we all know yall are busy as fuck with other stuff. i know if someone was all over my ride, i dont expect anyone to run up and say hey get off... thats wha iam suppose to do or just give em that :angry: look.. that always works


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hop it hop it


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 03:41 PM~11741841
> *i know thats right .. esp as big as that area was.  i think we all walked 10 miles last sunday.  yall still doing a great job bro..  i am not tryin to start an argument or anything like that but i think we should watch our own cars before we expect anyone on any staff to.  we all know yall are busy as fuck with other stuff.  i know if someone was all over my ride, i dont expect anyone to run up and say hey get off... thats wha iam suppose to do or just give em that  :angry:  look.. that always works
> *



ESTE VATO !!! TO LATE MAN !!!! NOW I GOT TO SHOW UP TO THE NEXT SHOW,APOLOGIZE TO PEOPLE'S,TAKE HIM TO LUNCH,WASH HIS RIDE ..........

REALLY PEEPS,HOPE MY WORDS WEREN'T TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT HOMIE.
BUT LIKE THE PUBLIC,WE TOO LIKE TO WALK & TALK WITH THE PUBLIC AND OTHER C.C. MEMBERS.LIKE HOMIE MIGGY SAID,WE KNOW THE STAFF ALREADY HAS THEIR HANDS FULL AND OF COURSE IT'S OUR RESPONSIBILITY TO WATCH OVER OUR OWN RIDES PERO AGAIN,WEATHER IT'S AN INSIDE OR OUTSIDE EVENT,WE JUST WANT TO MOVE AROUND SOMETIMES !!!!! YOU KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE.


NOW WHERE YA WANNA GO FOR LUNCH PEOPLE'S !?!?!?!!? 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT  cant wait to see the hoppin at this show


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

TIM...

GET YO SHIT AND GO !


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:20 AM~11737445
> *THIS IS GONNA BE A VERY GOOD FAMILY FRIENDLY SHOW. I WAS TALKING WITH SAM YESTERDAY AND HE SAID THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, SLIDES, BUNGEE RUN BALOONS, A CATERPILLAR AND SO MANY OTHER THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO. THERE ARE NO SHOWS THAT I KNOW OF THAT DO THESE THINGS FOR THE KIDS. SO SUPPORTING THIS SHOW WILL BE VERY WELL WORTH IT ESPECIALLY FOR THE KIDS AND THEN ITS ONLY 10$ TO GET IT IN.
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.
> *


I hope it works out for them because we had it at one of our shows and the parents dropped the kids off there and it got out of hand. I was so worried one of the kids would get hurt. I think it would be good for the kids, but only if the parent takes care of them. Also, you can bet the libility he is paying is expensive. If things work out who knows maybe I can talk Jon into trying it again.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 1 2008, 04:52 AM~11747485
> *ESTE VATO !!! TO LATE MAN !!!! NOW I GOT TO SHOW UP TO THE NEXT SHOW,APOLOGIZE TO PEOPLE'S,TAKE HIM TO LUNCH,WASH HIS RIDE ..........
> 
> REALLY PEEPS,HOPE MY WORDS WEREN'T TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT HOMIE.
> ...


I suggest barb wire around the cars. That will keep those suckers away. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 06:29 PM~11754018
> *I hope it works out for them because we had it at one of our shows and the parents dropped the kids off there and it got out of hand.  I was so worried one of the kids would get hurt.  I think it would be good for the kids, but only if the parent takes care of them.  Also, you can bet the libility he is paying is expensive.  If things work out who knows maybe I can talk Jon into trying it again.
> *



ALL IN ALL,IT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW .......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 06:29 PM~11754018
> *I hope it works out for them because we had it at one of our shows and the parents dropped the kids off there and it got out of hand.  I was so worried one of the kids would get hurt.  I think it would be good for the kids, but only if the parent takes care of them.  Also, you can bet the libility he is paying is expensive.  If things work out who knows maybe I can talk Jon into trying it again.
> *



I HAVE BEEN TO SOME OF SAMS PARTYS AT HIS HOUSE AND HE HAS THE SAME THING AT THE PARTYS AND THE PEOPLE HE USES HAVE PEOPLE TO WATCH EVERYTHING TO MAKE SURE NO ONE IS OUT OF HAND. BUT THE PARENTS DO NEED TO BE THERE CUZ THATS JUST BAD PARENTING. DROP OFF UR KID AND BURN OUT. THATS JUST WRONG


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2008, 07:27 AM~11758135
> *I HAVE BEEN TO SOME OF SAMS PARTYS AT HIS HOUSE AND HE HAS THE SAME THING AT THE PARTYS AND THE PEOPLE HE USES HAVE PEOPLE TO WATCH EVERYTHING TO MAKE SURE NO ONE IS OUT OF HAND. BUT THE PARENTS DO NEED TO BE THERE CUZ THATS JUST BAD PARENTING. DROP OFF UR KID AND BURN OUT. THATS JUST WRONG
> *


WANNA GET AWAY !?!?!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 30 2008, 01:34 PM~11740667
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA WE NEED A GOOD JUDGE TO READ THE HOP CUZ THIS ONE DONT PAY ATTENTION AT THE RULER ALWAYS JUDGES EITHER LOWER OR WAY HIGH SO JUST KEEP THIS IN MIND    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 2 2008, 08:41 AM~11758613
> *YEA WE NEED A GOOD JUDGE TO READ THE HOP CUZ THIS ONE DONT PAY ATTENTION AT THE RULER ALWAYS JUDGES EITHER LOWER OR WAY HIGH SO JUST KEEP THIS IN MIND       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



STAYIN OUT OF THIS 1 !! LAST 1 GOT ME IN SOME MIXX EMOTIONS !?!?! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 2 2008, 10:41 AM~11758613
> *YEA WE NEED A GOOD JUDGE TO READ THE HOP CUZ THIS ONE DONT PAY ATTENTION AT THE RULER ALWAYS JUDGES EITHER LOWER OR WAY HIGH SO JUST KEEP THIS IN MIND       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: let it go homie, just show up ready 2 hop, thats all u can do


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to my accident I will not be able to attend this show.. As for cars and people at shows.. I keep my car blocked off pretty well but I have still have had some issues. Someone stole some locs off my homer Simpson.. There's not a whole lot you can do except keep an eye on your car.. If people come to the shows and lack repect what can you do... I try to have people with me to help watch my car if I take a walk around, if your in a club you should have people assigned to watch your cars at all times..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the 254 will definetly be in the building


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 10:03 PM~11745363
> *hop it hop it
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11763767
> *the 254 will definetly be in the building
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight! 254 will be their Garanteed! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11763767
> *the 254 will definetly be in the building
> 
> 
> ...



jailbait in the background


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 2 2008, 11:45 PM~11765576
> *jailbait in the background
> *


hell yea you should see her myspace pics :0 that girl just dont give a damn


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2008, 03:09 AM~11766991
> *hell yea you should see her myspace pics  :0 that girl just dont give a damn
> *


SHIT HOMIE !! GIVE IT OUT FOR THE 1's WHO HAVEN'T SEEN IT !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GET TO WORK E


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2008, 04:09 AM~11766991
> *hell yea you should see her myspace pics  :0 that girl just dont give a damn
> *



damn. few strippers


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW, EVERYONE IN THE D-F-DUB KNOWS SAM TORRES ALWAYS DOES IT BIG.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 08:44 PM~11773291
> *THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW, EVERYONE IN THE D-F-DUB KNOWS SAM TORRES ALWAYS DOES IT BIG.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: we should all hit up a strip club the night b4 the show


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Registered and ready to go.....  



-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*W/ "THE ORIGINATOR"*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

just sent in pre reg


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2008, 08:53 PM~11827466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH ONE IS NIGGY.???????????................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 11 2008, 02:44 PM~11838529
> *just sent in my naked pics
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2008, 05:57 AM~11841983
> *:0  :0
> *



nice. i hope they like them


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 12 2008, 10:03 AM~11842316
> *nice. i hope they like them
> *



if not.. i know kiki will.. he likes mine just ask him. :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT for Sam


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey for the show, all classes must contain 3 or more entries (if you are in a class with only 1 or 2 entries, your class will be combined with something else). I hear Sam got some incredible trophies, with the same number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Therefore, it must be 3 entries per class. See you at the show!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

This is going to be a good ass show.....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 12:18 PM~11870230
> *if not.. i know kiki will.. he likes mine just ask him.  :cheesy:
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 16 2008, 06:59 AM~11878909
> *Hey for the show, all classes must contain 3 or more entries (if you are in a class with only 1 or 2 entries, your class will be combined with something else).  I hear Sam got some incredible trophies, with the same number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.  Therefore, it must be 3 entries per class.  See you at the show!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 told ya'll, Sam is always doing it BIG..... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

NEVER BEEN TO 1 OF SAM'S THROW DOWNS PERO LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT !!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 10:51 AM~11881359
> *NEVER BEEN TO 1 OF SAM'S THROW DOWNS PERO LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 12:51 PM~11881359
> *NEVER BEEN TO 1 OF SAM'S THROW DOWNS PERO LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT !!!
> 
> 
> ...



so ur gonna be there homie? :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11883059
> *so ur gonna be there homie?  :0  :0  :0
> *


hahahaha damn 9-lives everyone knows u dont go any where! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

In regards to the judging at Sam's show, I have heard that he has purchased incredible trophies for the event, but an equal number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place trophies. This means that there MUST BE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS. If you are in a class with only 1 entry, your class will be combined with another class until there are 3 entries in your class. I think the trophies will more than make up for this...sounds like it will be a great show!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11883984
> *hahahaha damn 9-lives everyone knows u dont go any where! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I CAN NEVER DO NA-THING !!!!

DAMN MIGGY !!!! ONLY THE CLUB CAN CALL ME OUT LIKE THAT !!!! OH AND PEOPLE'S CHOICE !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I'M THERE LOCO !!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 17 2008, 04:14 AM~11890228
> *TTT OR BOTTOM
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:............ OH YEAH TU MADRE..................


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 04:02 AM~11890219
> *In regards to the judging at Sam's show, I have heard that he has purchased incredible trophies for the event, but an equal number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place trophies.  This means that there MUST BE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS.  If you are in a class with only 1 entry, your class will be combined with another class until there are 3 entries in your class.  I think the trophies will more than make up for this...sounds like it will be a great show!
> *




OH MY GOD, THE TROPHIES ARE LIKE SO INCREDIBLE. I LIKE, SEEN THEM IN STUFF. LOL........ JUST BULLSHITTIN BUT THE TROPHIES ARE REALLY NICE THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

People of the world.............WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

almost time.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS AT? YA'LL TALKING BIG SHIT FOR HOPTOBER FEST, ARE YA'LL COMING TO THE SHOW ARE WHAT? :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 17 2008, 09:24 AM~11890776
> *People of the world.............WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


how 'bout them Longhorns :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

That's for now, just wait :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 17 2008, 12:47 PM~11892744
> *WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS AT?  YA'LL TALKING BIG SHIT FOR HOPTOBER FEST, ARE YA'LL COMING TO THE SHOW ARE WHAT? :0
> *


iam talkin shit on the hoptober fest forum and iam not even a hopper .. just some fool in there tryin to talk down on everyone. now he's postin pics of my car and of me hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 17 2008, 08:13 AM~11890476
> *I CAN NEVER DO NA-THING !!!!
> 
> DAMN MIGGY !!!! ONLY THE CLUB CAN CALL ME OUT LIKE THAT !!!! OH AND PEOPLE'S CHOICE !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 my bad homie.. lol well itd be nice to see alot of people at the show  if you go, take some rukas with you. i know Dallas got them females.. i see them on the show "Cheaters" all the time :thumbsup: and they always gettin played by their man lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 17 2008, 09:19 AM~11890753
> *OH MY GOD, THE TROPHIES ARE LIKE SO INCREDIBLE. I LIKE, SEEN THEM IN STUFF. LOL........ JUST BULLSHITTIN BUT THE TROPHIES ARE REALLY NICE THOUGH.  :biggrin:
> *



did u really? wha they look like


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Oct 17 2008, 09:24 AM~11890776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got DAMN Homie, whats up wit it, they let you come play 2day :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS POSTING UP HERE NEXT !!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 17 2008, 10:47 AM~11892744
> *WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS AT?  YA'LL TALKING BIG SHIT FOR HOPTOBER FEST, ARE YA'LL COMING TO THE SHOW ARE WHAT? :0
> *




NAH NO HOPPERS COMIN TO THE SHOW. CUZ U SUCK PEOPLES CHOICE. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I've been hearing rumors about over 200 pre-registered entries already....Show is going to be big!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WE GOT MONEY UP FOR THE HOP, IF YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA will be in the house........... Torres Empire Car Show here we come.....*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 20 2008, 11:17 AM~11917824
> *I've been hearing rumors about over 200 pre-registered entries already....Show is going to be big!
> *


     :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 20 2008, 11:17 AM~11917824
> *I've been hearing rumors about over 200 pre-registered entries already....Show is going to be big!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: lots of counting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11802851
> *W/ "THE ORIGINATOR"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 21 2008, 08:30 AM~11928052
> *
> *


mas putito


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 09:47 AM~11928804
> *mas putito
> *



LMAO !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CHINGAO WEY,YOU'RE ON YOUR OWN WITH THIS FIGHT !!!! 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 AM~11928804
> *mas putito
> *


 :angry: :nono: :buttkick: "PUTITO" 

DON'T U HAVE SOME WALLS 2 CLIMB OR SOME CARS TO BUILD, GET YO ASS 2 WORK "SPIDY 53"....W.T.H :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit iam nervous and feel like iam bout to shit on myself :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2008, 01:56 PM~11941698
> *dammit iam nervous and feel like iam bout to shit on myself  :0
> *


It's not like you're getting married! hno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11941698
> *dammit iam nervous and feel like iam bout to shit on myself  :0
> *


<span style=\'color:red\'>thats alot of caca :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 22 2008, 05:47 PM~11942943
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>thats alot of caca :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 22 2008, 04:43 PM~11942898
> *It's not like you're getting married! hno:
> *


x23


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11942898
> *It's not like you're getting married! hno:
> *


yea you got a point there.. thanks you guys i feel better now ..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

O yeah tha show is gettin close, watz sup homies?  ....... I got ur back,ill take tha pepto in my cooler for u Miggy :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*SINGLE PUMP MONTE, CHECK
SINGLE PUMP LINCOLN, CHECK 
DOUBLE PUMP IMPALA, CHECK
DOUBLE PUMP MONTE, CHECK
DOUBLE PUMP CUTLASS, CHECK
SINGLE PUMP RANGER, TO BE DETERMINED 


IRVING CUSTOMZ WILL BE IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE*.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

so gues what city boy 214 you better get your shit ready ***** its do or die fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 1996 lincoln IC BUILT :biggrin: :biggrin:     


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 22 2008, 10:32 PM~11948100
> *SINGLE PUMP MONTE, CHECK
> SINGLE PUMP LINCOLN, CHECK
> DOUBLE PUMP IMPALA, CHECK
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WE'LL SEE WHAT THAT BITCHASS CADDILLAC CAN DO TO A SINGLE PUMP JUST DONT CRY LIKE LIL BITCHES NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: BAD BOYS /GIRLS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LINCOLNATOR READY TO ATTACK HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE       


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2008, 01:56 PM~11941698
> *dammit iam nervous and feel like iam bout to shit on myself  :0
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

How much money we talkin in the hop Peoples choice, how many classes single, double ,radical, trk hop, is thier a class for the little guy " the normal custmer" I have people askin me this . please repliy, if u dnt ,  then u suck


----------



## MIRAGECCDALLAS (Oct 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

500 for single pump and 500 for double pump....winner takes all and I don't want to hear it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Must be 3 in each class. No radical (even though some of your cars are) no truck hop, but winner takes all NO SECOND PLACE NO THIRD PLACE ALL FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

we are all here this is the big IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ IN THE HOUSE ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bad girls better get ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 17 2008, 10:47 AM~11892744
> *WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS AT?  YA'LL TALKING BIG SHIT FOR HOPTOBER FEST, ARE YA'LL COMING TO THE SHOW ARE WHAT? :0
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 07:46 AM~11949623
> *Must be 3 in each class.  No radical (even though some of your cars are) no truck hop, but winner takes all NO SECOND PLACE NO THIRD PLACE ALL FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats radical for the hop?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 06:46 AM~11949623
> *Must be 3 in each class.  No radical (even though some of your cars are) no truck hop, but winner takes all NO SECOND PLACE NO THIRD PLACE ALL FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!
> *




which ones tim


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

single and double


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 23 2008, 08:26 AM~11950336
> *which ones tim
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :burn: :burn:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

what do u consider to be radical. what the lock-up? could you explain what the rules are for the show.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

anything over 36 inches is radical


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 23 2008, 08:36 AM~11950416
> *what do u consider to be radical. what the lock-up? could you explain what the rules are for the show.
> *


IT SHOULD BE 2 PUMPS AND MORE THAN 14 BATTERIES


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 08:38 AM~11950421
> *anything over 36 inches is radical
> *


THIS AINT LOWRIDER DAUGH NO BODY HAS A 36 INCH LOCK UP THIS DAY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 08:38 AM~11950421
> *anything over 36 inches is radical
> *


THIS AINT LOWRIDER DAUGH NO BODY HAS A 36 INCH LOCK UP THIS DAY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

AT THE END RULES SHOULD BE SWING WHAT YOU BRING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

I GUESS O WELL MAKE UP YOUR MIND CONSULT IT WITH TORRES EMPIRE ITS ALL GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

so ur telling me yall are now going by lowrider magazine rules. atleast give the hoppers 38 like in odessa. if ur gonna base it off of someones rules do it the odessa way not lowrider. its all good irving customz will still come and woop everybody ass. 36 inch lock 38 inch lockup whatever.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Rules will be explained before the show


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 08:47 AM~11950492
> *Rules will be explained before the show
> *




SO WHEN DID THESE RULLES GO INTO EFFECT. HAS IT ALWAYS BEEN THIS WAY OR DID YALL (YOU) JUST CHANGE IT. AND WHY ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN THERES ONLY TWO SHOWS LEFT. JUST WONDERING


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

still the same, we never had radicals compete


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

can i lock up at 36 and play :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

find some more trucks and I'll try and get a class for you


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 08:54 AM~11950537
> *still the same, we never had radicals compete
> *



OK BUT WHAT ABOUT THE LOCK UP. I HAVE NOT ONE TIME SEEN YALL CHECK THE LOCKUP ON ANY CARS THAT ARE HOPPING. SO AT THIS SHOW ARE YALL GONNA HAVE A TAPE MEASURE TO CHECK FOR THAT.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Yepper or I can say bring what u swang no rules and who ever touches the clouds win the money :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 10:00 AM~11950593
> *Yepper or I can say bring what u swang no rules and who ever touches the clouds win the money :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

is there a single pump truck class :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Not yet, haven't had any trucks on the tour hopping


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 10:06 AM~11950637
> *is there a single pump truck class :dunno:
> *


u have a msg


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what i was told when we hoped at lady luck was single was single and double was double and was placed in double


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 23 2008, 10:10 AM~11950662
> *u have a msg
> *


pm'd


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

HMMMMMM.....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 11:16 AM~11950712
> *HMMMMMM.....
> *



? WHAT TIME DOES THE SHOW START & END ON SUNDAY ? 

INFO NOT ON THE SHOW FLYER...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

12 to 6


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Apparently I'm gonna be working Sundays now...looks like i wont be at this show...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 10:00 AM~11950593
> *Yepper or I can say bring what u swang no rules and who ever touches the clouds win the money :biggrin:
> *


also do the cars have to be complete. front and back bumpers etc...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 08:38 AM~11950421
> *anything over 36 inches is radical
> *


in that case we'll see you at oddesa thats the rules they aply.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 23 2008, 10:55 AM~11951742
> *also  do the cars have to be complete. front and back bumpers etc...
> *


yea taged abd inpected o also insured. :biggrin: as well as 0 miles.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 23 2008, 08:58 AM~11950575
> *OK BUT WHAT ABOUT THE LOCK UP. I HAVE NOT ONE TIME SEEN YALL CHECK THE LOCKUP ON ANY CARS THAT ARE HOPPING. SO AT THIS SHOW ARE YALL GONNA HAVE A TAPE MEASURE TO CHECK FOR THAT.
> *


fuck i always taught i was a single man not radical :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

the linconater is coming we'll call it the iron man and is on the look out for shit talkers single gate no weight.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqXTDmuxpNg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11951514
> *Apparently I'm gonna be working Sundays now...looks like i wont be at this show...
> 
> *


that sucks


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

can you put 16 batteries to a single pump ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 23 2008, 10:38 AM~11950421
> *anything over 36 inches is radical
> *



:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11954875
> *
> *



miklooo sup homie.. when yall headin up there this weekend?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 05:57 PM~11955040
> *miklooo sup homie.. when yall headin up there this weekend?
> *


whats up Miggy, we're leaving sat. morning


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ENGRAVER :wave: whats up bro


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

sup homie, u ready for this weekend?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yep, i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2008, 06:05 PM~11955113
> *whats up Miggy, we're leaving sat. morning
> *



everyones leaving sat morning from da ATX.. well be safe on the highway and see u up there on sunday homie... i gotta bring my own chair this time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11955196
> *everyones leaving sat morning from da ATX.. well be safe on the highway and see u up there on sunday homie... i gotta bring my own chair this time.
> *


 :roflmao: it was all good, what time are yall leaving?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

gotta see wha time everyone wants to leave waco sunday morning. was gonna try to get everyone together from Cen Texas but everyones leaving at different times and some on saturday.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 06:26 PM~11955322
> *gotta see wha time everyone wants to leave waco sunday morning.  was gonna try to get everyone together from Cen Texas but everyones leaving at different times and some on saturday.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 06:40 PM~11955421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 07:20 PM~11955779
> *
> *


u gonna be up there this weekend?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT DEM

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C." !!!!!!

REPPIN D-TOWN FULL FORCE !!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Beto thanks for the pepto ... it really helped me alot. :thumbsup: but iam gonna take a bucket wit me to the show just incase .. u know how that i35 traffic makes me a lil nauchious or however u spell it and i dont want all of us to have to pull over every 15 mins just for me to have to take a booboo cuz the 3 hr drive is long enough i dont wanna make it 5 hrs


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

oooooooooo shit this is 1 more day till hopper holiday IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: THEM ****** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 25 2008, 10:35 AM~11969960
> *oooooooooo shit  this is 1 more day till hopper holiday IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: THEM ******  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and i cant wait cuz i missed all the action last weekend  iam glad its not suppose to get cold till monday . hopefully tomorrow will be like today cuz its nice outside.. gotta start cleaning my car n gettin ready for that 3 hr drive in the morning. prob leave here bout 5 - 6 in da morning


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 24 2008, 05:55 AM~11960156
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT DEM
> 
> "DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C." !!!!!!
> ...


go for it my nigg yall deserve it 1 chapter 1 club world dominating


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 25 2008, 12:20 PM~11970371
> *go for it my nigg yall deserve it 1 chapter 1 club world dominating
> *



TTT and well iam off to Mesquite now.. see everyone up there in bout 3 hours or so..


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERE THE PICS AT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

X2


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

SHORTYS HYDRAULICS WAS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so how did the show go


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Oct 26 2008, 07:59 PM~11979099
> *SHORTYS HYDRAULICS WAS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *



they always do


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2008, 07:03 PM~11979141
> *so how did the show go
> *


i thought you wsa goin i wsa waitin on you to give a play by play :biggrin:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

hey the the was great.


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

One of my favorites


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

had fun so did tha fam.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, PURA FERIA1
:wave:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

WHO FROM THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

looks like i.c took out all their piece of shit cars today :cheesy:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I had to work today, looks like I missed a great show!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

U MISSED OUT ON A HELL OF A HOP CONTEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 10:48 PM~11980370
> *U MISSED OUT ON A HELL OF A HOP CONTEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2.................TTT FOR MORE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11980306
> *looks like i.c took out all their piece of shit cars today   :cheesy:
> *


reel tocks brother  oh "my nicca"


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I DONT KNOW MAYB THERE CARS ARNT SHOW HOPPERS BUT AT LEAST THEM ****** PUTTIN IT DOWN U KNOW IN THEY DO HIT I GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS SHIT KEEPIN SHIT ALIVE IN DALLAS


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 26 2008, 10:00 PM~11980468
> *I DONT KNOW MAYB THERE CARS ARNT SHOW HOPPERS BUT AT LEAST THEM ****** PUTTIN IT DOWN U KNOW IN THEY DO HIT I GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS SHIT KEEPIN SHIT ALIVE IN DALLAS
> *


X2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11980306
> *looks like i.c took out all their piece of shit cars today   :cheesy:
> *



LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER NEWBIE HIDING BEHIND A SREEN NAME. GET A LIFE NEWBIE. ***** HAS 1 POST GIMME A FUCKIN BREAK. HOW MANY EMAILS DO THESE ****** HAVE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP DACASTI, 214RYDERS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA ***** IN WE ALL FROM DALLAS SHIT KEEP IT D TOWN HOMIE SHIT I HAVNT HAD A CAR OUT IN FOREVER I AINT GOT NO SPACE TO TALK BUT HATE IS MOTIVATION TO ME


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP SAL NICE TALKING WIHT U TODAY HOMIE ABOUT THE KIDS N ALL NIGG


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

sittin back wit a cold 1. whats up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MI REY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 26 2008, 09:40 PM~11980779
> *SUP SAL NICE TALKING WIHT U TODAY HOMIE ABOUT THE KIDS N ALL NIGG
> *



HELL YEA HOMIE, ABOUT TO UPLOAD SOME PICS BE BACK IN A FEW.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ALREADY MY NIG SHOW THEM PICS MAN IT WAS A LIL HOT BUT A SUPER NCIE DAY


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 26 2008, 11:43 PM~11980815
> *HELL YEA HOMIE, ABOUT TO UPLOAD SOME PICS BE BACK IN A FEW.
> *



me too


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here we go again wit another newbie. look fat mexican if u think I C brought junk u obviously didnt see what bad boys brought out today, call them what u want the cars work, bad Boys cars dont work.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

How did everybody do in the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

We did good, shorty took first in single and double wit his competion cars, we took second on single and double


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHIT ERNIE CAR LOOKED GOOD THE CUTLASS LOOKED GOOD IN THE TOWN CAR LOOKED LIKE TI WAS ABOUT TO DO SOME INCHES UNTILL THE BALLJOINT OR SOMETHIGN BROKE EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD NCIE TO SEE THE COMPETION GOOD AGAIN


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11980932
> *We did good, shorty took first in single and double wit his competion cars, we took second on single and double
> *


Thats cool!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:05 PM~11980981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's impala is that?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

What happen to the 63 Sal?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Its some impala that L M built for a customer, it didnt hop


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

What did Shorty say about the hoppers?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11981044
> *What did Shorty say about the hoppers?
> *


fuck what shorty thinks....He good at what he does but DFW cars gon hop with or without the hop God's approval....just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## maniac63ss (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 26 2008, 11:07 PM~11980999
> *who's  impala is that?
> *


it's my impala


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

shorty really didnt say much he just came down to get a piece of the action.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniac63ss_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 PM~11981105
> *it's my impala
> *


wut it dew or have you not dialed it in yet, clean as fuck tho


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2008, 12:22 AM~11981108
> *shorty really didnt say much he just came down to get a piece of the action.
> *


he NEVER does............his rides do the talking


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniac63ss_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 PM~11981105
> *it's my impala
> *


it looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 PM~11981108
> *shorty really didnt say much he just came down to get a piece of the action.
> *


check ya pm's damn :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3rd place in 90s luxury street


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11981155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuts that say on her ass :biggrin: congrats Migg


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11980272
> *WHO FROM THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: u awready know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 27 2008, 12:30 AM~11981159
> *wuts that say on her ass  :biggrin: congrats Migg
> *


i was lookin for u .. thought u was gonna be there. man the drive back was killa and i swear tito passed us up like 4 times .. lol .. i wanna hit up magnificos now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2008, 10:34 PM~11981189
> *i was lookin for u .. thought u was gonna be there.  man the drive back was killa and i swear tito passed us up like 4 times .. lol .. i wanna hit up magnificos now
> *


haha I had to take a weekend off the highway imma go to H Town if my car sells or not tho :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 12:29 AM~11981155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blvd Aces posing on your car but you registered under Dallas Lowriders.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 


i guess congrats are in order then, seem everyone wants you to roll with them :| :| :| :|


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea and big ups to Torres Empire for giving out some clean azz fuckin throphies.. and congradulations to everyone that placed .. and i finally got to check out IC in action .. :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

dont know if Sam gets on here or not but wanna say congrats a well put together show, it was an awesome turnout and cant wait til next year.....and John Chuck wasnt lying about them trophies...that boy Sam went all out...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 26 2008, 10:42 PM~11981250
> *dont know if Sam gets on here or not but wanna say congrats a well put together show, it was an awesome turnout and cant wait til next year.....and John Chuck wasnt lying about them trophies...that boy Sam went all out...
> *


wut did they look like


----------



## MIRAGECCDALLAS (Oct 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 27 2008, 12:50 AM~11981306
> *wut did they look like
> *





















and 1st n 2nd are bigger too..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 12:36 AM~11981208
> *Blvd Aces posing on your car but you registered under Dallas Lowriders.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i guess congrats are in order then, seem everyone wants you to roll with them  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *



thanks bro and yea i was tryin to keep that a secret till today at the show .. wanted to suprise everyone but you should've heard some of the responses i was getting. some people really take this shit seriously i guess. some didnt even wanna shake my hand or say whats up but its cool though..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 12:58 AM~11981377
> *some didnt even wanna shake my hand or say whats up but its cool though..
> *


dont worry about it big homie, your never gonna please everyone, & if they were really your homies it wouldnt and shouldnt matter what car club your in


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11980272
> *WHO FROM THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: born & raised in SouthWaco


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_* REPPIN THAT D L !!!!! BAD ASS SHOW YESTERDAY!!! CONGRATS TO ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS WHO WON!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*
IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT A SHOW MIGGY ,HAHAAHA !!!
DLR FAMA WELCOMES YOU TO THE FULLEST 

DLR'S CONGRATULATES NOT JUST OUR MEMBERS PERO ALL 
WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW ......... *_


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats DLR...you set a WEGO record yesterday with 74 car entries and 18 bikes (92 total entries). Also, for the record, we did not count 5 entries that listed two club names on their registration forms. 

Now that DLR had 92 entries, which club will be the first to have 100 entries at a show??? Had to ask!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

downloadin pics now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Bad ass show yesterday.... hella of a long ass day....lol Congrats to all the Car Clubs that placed yesterday.... And the Kids for dressing up for the Halloween contest....



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

more pictures being downloaded. if i missed your car i am sorry.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is a video clip of some of the hop action from yesterday I got when I was there.








I'd also like to thank all the people who came to check out my brother's "Maniac63ss on the forum" 64 Impala hopper yesterday. The compliments and words of encouragement was VERY appreciated. It's currently 85% done at the moment the reason it did not hop yesterday. I'd also like to thank Luis and the crew over at LM Customs for helping with our first lowrider. Luis and the crew did the entire frame off restoration at their shop. I'd also like to thank the guys who came over to help us get it on the trailer, that act of kindness was not unnoticed. Once again Thanks and looking forward to meeting you all at shows and events in the future


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Oct 27 2008, 09:04 AM~11982545
> *Here is a video clip of some of the hop action from yesterday I got when I was there.
> 
> 
> ...



 * I still say it's too nice to hop ! Looked very nice! ,, Luis did a good job*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE,HATE TO BRING THE MODE HOMIES BUT IT'S 1 EVENT TO THE NEXT ....SO WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE 4TH ANNAUL FREAKFEST PARTY !!! .................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE TOREZ EMPIRE ON THE GREAT EVENT THAT WAS PUT TOGETHER.IT WAS A WELL ROUNDED DAY FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY.HOPE TO SEE A SECOND ANNUAL FROM SAM.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

This was a great show, everyone had a great time. Thanks Sam.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHO GOT THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

that was a nice video dallabill99. and for u 2 envy got the plaque.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 27 2008, 10:25 AM~11982997
> *that was a nice video dallabill99. and for u 2 envy got the plaque.
> *



*Damm yall really went Fulll Fucking Force ! ! ! ! ! *


had the hold right side of the parking lot Full !


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

From our BLVD ACES FAMLIA, we want to thank Sam a great promoter, and the TORRES EMPIRE FAMILIA, we had a good time, look forward to more of your events, you got our support.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 27 2008, 08:35 AM~11983058
> *Damm yall really went Fulll Fucking Force ! ! ! ! !
> had the hold right side of the parking lot Full !
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I ALSO WANNA THANK SAM AND THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILIA FOR A GREAT EVENT. ITS WAS GOOD FOR THE KIDS AND THE ADULTS.

THE HOP WAS REAL GOOD ALSO, GOOD TO SEE SHORTY COME DOWN FROM HOUSTON TO SHOW SUPPORT AND HOP HIS CARS. EVEN THOUGH THE HOP GOT A LITTLE HEATED IT ALL ENDED ON A GOOD NOTE.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 27 2008, 08:35 AM~11983058
> *Damm yall really went Fulll Fucking Force ! ! ! ! !
> had the hold right side of the parking lot Full !
> *



No doubt, Yall set a Wego Tour Record entries.... Congrats DLR.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 27 2008, 09:08 AM~11983262
> *No doubt, Yall set a Wego Tour Record entries.... Congrats DLR....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...



THANKS HOMIES


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

No more videos of the hop???? Fuck, I had to leave early... :angry:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

THANKS SAM FOR AN AWSOME PUT TOGETHER CARSHOW! MY FAMILY & I ENJOYED THE BEAUTIFUL DAY. MY SON EJOYED THE FESTIVITIES AVAILABLE TO HIM.

I-C, GREAT GREAT JOB ON THE HOP! DFW IS YOURS :biggrin: ...HATS OFF TO YOU GUYS :thumbsup: !

DALLAS LOWRIDERS DID IT AGAIN.....GONGRATS  :thumbsup:!


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE HOMIES !!! BEING M.I.A FOR SOMETIME,I'M GLAD I MADE IT TO THIS SHOW !!! AND ALTHOUGH IT DID GET HEATED AT SOME POINTS,THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT !!!! 

GREAT JOB ON BEHALF OF SAM AND THE TORRES EMPIRE AS WELL AS THE WEGO TOUR STAFF.....


IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING HOMIES ....HOPE NO GRUDGES NOR BAD SPORTSMANSHIP CONFLICTS WHAT WE STAND FOR !!!! 



RAZA !!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

just want to say tanks to sam torres empire for a great event congratulations to 4u2envy for receiving the king of the streets plake and congrats to gilbert from bad boys for being a good sportsman and giving the plake like he did.to bad the linconl busted a ball joint cause we built it in 2 days yall just dont know how many lines that fucker is got i hope i dont have to do it again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks to Sam and the family!!! This was a great event and it was nice seeing shorty out here doing his thing... The entertainment was great and all in all everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves.

Congratulations to all the R.O. family and all the other car clubs!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 10:21 AM~11983844
> *ORALE HOMIES !!! BEING M.I.A FOR SOMETIME,I'M GLAD I MADE IT TO THIS SHOW !!! AND ALTHOUGH IT DID GET HEATED AT SOME POINTS,THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT !!!!
> 
> GREAT JOB ON BEHALF OF SAM AND THE TORRES EMPIRE AS WELL AS THE WEGO TOUR STAFF.....
> ...


do you have the wego list or what who is wining


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

i gess im not the only one w/out a job?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11980763
> *LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER NEWBIE HIDING BEHIND A SREEN NAME. GET A LIFE NEWBIE. ***** HAS 1 POST GIMME A FUCKIN BREAK. HOW MANY EMAILS DO THESE  ****** HAVE.
> *


i have a fuckin life cant be on the computer like you instead of being on the computer u should be trying to get $$$$ to build your car :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

4GET IT IT DONT MATTER.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA DK.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniac63ss_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 PM~11981105
> *it's my impala
> *


is that frame i sold u, under that four????


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 27 2008, 11:21 AM~11984367
> *QUE ONDA DK.
> *


WUZ UP VENOM ? WE OUT HERE CHILLIN @ WORK!! WORKING ON THE 63


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11980306
> *looks like i.c took out all their piece of shit cars today  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This fool......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 07:26 AM~11982246
> *
> IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT A SHOW MIGGY ,HAHAAHA  !!!
> DLR FAMA WELCOMES YOU TO THE FULLEST
> ...



 hell yea bro .. i really enjoyed the show yesterday and the love was crazy. i didnt expect to have so many people notice right away and a few seemed pissed bout it. but ey i had Free Agent as my club name on here for a couple of months now but i think the wait was worth it  see yall this weekend at the halloween party


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 03:00 PM~11985189
> * hell yea bro .. i really enjoyed the show yesterday and the love was crazy.  i didnt expect to have so many people notice right away and a few seemed pissed bout it.  but ey i had Free Agent as my club name on here for a couple of months now but i think the wait was worth it   see yall this weekend at the halloween party
> *


the reason everyone noticed is cause you were telling everyone the situation... (and the story behind it, some people dont know how to keep quiet, exposure is a motherfucker):uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 03:03 PM~11985214
> *the reason everyone noticed is cause you were telling everyone the situation... (and the story behind it, some people dont know how to keep quiet, exposure is a motherfucker):uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i wasnt tellin everyone nothing.. i was fuckin wit Miklo like i always do. not my fault everyone was listening in on the conversation. even had Tino's wife jumpin on my ass about it so i kept on with the story but Miklo was the only one i was talkin to. everyone else acted like they didnt know me. Miklo and Josh was the only ones that said whats up to me and the only ones that shook my hand.. but Miklo knows i always bullshit wit him. hell i had him thinkin i was juicing up my shit a few months back next thing everyone in austin was askin me bout it.. but iam not here to hate on anyone.. iam not here to bitch about anything and iam not here to argue bout it. yesterday was a good day and i cant complain about any of it. i got friends on both sides *well i thought i did but after yesterday i dont even know anymore. * and no one knows the real story it was just funny that that one white boy with the bike really thought i had DLR payin for everything :roflmao: :banghead: shit i wish it was that easy but its not. i pay for my own shit always have always will.. anyone and everyone can believe what they wanna believe .. its just funny cuz i thought only people in Cameron were like that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

***** please


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 03:17 PM~11985353
> *i wasnt tellin everyone nothing.. i was fuckin wit Miklo like i always do.  not my fault everyone was listening in on the conversation.   even had Tino's wife jumpin on my ass about it so i kept on with the story but Miklo was the only one i was talkin to.  everyone else acted like they didnt know me.  Miklo and Josh was the only ones that said whats up to me and the only ones that shook my hand.. but Miklo knows i always bullshit wit him.  hell i had him thinkin i was juicing up my shit a few months back next thing everyone in austin was askin me bout it.. but iam not here to hate on anyone.. iam not here to bitch about anything and iam not here to argue bout it.  yesterday was a good day and i cant complain about any of it.  i got friends on both sides well i thought i did but after yesterday i dont even know anymore.  and no one knows the real story it was just funny that that one white boy with the bike really thought i had DLR payin for everything  :roflmao:  :banghead: shit i wish it was that easy but its not.  i pay for my own shit always have always will.. anyone and everyone can believe what they wanna believe .. its just funny cuz i thought only people in Cameron were like that
> *


yeah ok, white boy with a bike huh? do your homework homie and then build something like me.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

funny though how you knew exactly what i was talking about, but its cool...


hey one question, i see your signature at the bottom, so who you gonna rep after the WEGO tour :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:black\'>Sam I heard it was a badass car show and from all the props your getting it must of been "Tight" CONGRATS on your car show.. Man I miss another good one DAM" job had me working</span>*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11985712
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>Sam I heard it was a badass car show and from all the props your getting it must of been "Tight" CONGRATS on your car show.. Man I miss another good one DAM" job had me working</span>
> *


damn bro you shoulda been there...its was a good show, really good turn out


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 02:20 PM~11985384
> ****** please
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11985563
> *yeah ok, white boy with a bike huh? do your homework homie and then build something like me.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> funny though how you knew exactly what i was talking about, but its cool...
> ...


 :0 

What's up Homie !!!!!! Semper Fi


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 02:00 PM~11985723
> *damn bro you shoulda been there...its was a good show, really good turn out
> *


 *Dam I heard it was outstanding !!!! dam Marines here at the base had to come in they where missing a Gov Gear... Shit DAM should of had my partner deal with this shit*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 27 2008, 04:03 PM~11985750
> *:0
> 
> What's up Homie !!!!!!  Semper Fi
> *


not much man, just checkin out all the B.S. on here....hahahaha


Semper Fi !!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

best trophies so far of the tour.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congrads to all the winners .. it dont matter wha club they're in. everyones in it for the love of the sport and keepin it alive in Texas.. iam cool wit everybody and anyone who knows me will tell u that. iam not here to judge anyone or say such n such is better then the other guy. much respect to all the car clubs that went to the show and represented.. it dont matter if ur club has 3 members or 30.. the fact is you're out there representing for what you love and thats lowriding.. can i get a amen  see everyone next month in Htown baby...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 03:17 PM~11985862
> *best trophies so far of the tour.
> *


X23..

i agree all the way.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 03:18 PM~11986491
> *X23..
> 
> i agree all the way.
> *


time for h town


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 06:15 PM~11986965
> *time for h town
> *



hell yea damn this yr's almost over. it went by fast den a muthafucka .. but in about 4 months we'll all be hittin up the shows again  and next year we all can make it bigger n better and everyone rep Texas to da fullest .. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 05:15 PM~11986965
> *time for h town
> *



yes sir. ready to go to that show. it is only a few weeks away.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, richie562, *Pancho77*

:0 :0 i didnt know u get on here. heard you were about to close line some ***** runnin down the street last weekend ... 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 06:19 PM~11987002
> *yes sir.
> *



nice pics from yesterday cept the one where i was asleep.. :angry: that chick from blvd aces looked hot .. cant wait to see the women at the magnificos show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11987027
> *nice pics from yesterday cept the one where i was asleep..  :angry:  that chick from blvd aces looked hot .. cant wait to see the women at the magnificos show.
> *



i will call a few homegirls


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i had to get Tino too 










welcome to the fall asleep at a show and get shown on lay it low club :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, dirty_duece, miggy254, Pancho77, *SA ROLLERZ*

john remember the dallas show were you had to pay 30$ for the kids. i think it will be the same in htown


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *to pay 30$ for the kids. i think it will be the same in htown *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 06:25 PM~11987063
> *i had to get Tino too
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 04:25 PM~11987068
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, dirty_duece, miggy254, Pancho77, SA ROLLERZ
> 
> ...


i sure hope not


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

That dude in the picture needs to wash his elbows... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






J/K
I don't want anyone pissed off, just having fun....

I see the shirt says Rollerz and i know there is a shit load of you logged in... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 04:37 PM~11987212
> *That dude in the picture needs to wash his elbows... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> I don't want anyone pissed off, just having fun....
> ...


smart man you are


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11985563
> *yeah ok, white boy with a bike huh? do your homework homie and then build something like me.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> funny though how you knew exactly what i was talking about, but its cool...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn all of a sudden theres a lot of newbies on here :0


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *damn all of a sudden theres a lot of newbies on here *





:biggrin: 

I've been here since the first of the month...... :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11987310
> *damn all of a sudden theres a lot of newbies on here  :0
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 04:47 PM~11987359
> *x2
> *


5 x


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what it do WACO, didnt see you yesterday


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 27 2008, 04:54 PM~11987439
> *what it do WACO, didnt see you yesterday
> *



I was looking for u bro! Wats good big bro??? aye ***** call me!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11987465
> *I was looking for u bro! Wats good big bro??? aye ***** call me!
> *


i seen big head & asked him for you, o i remember now, i did see you but y'all was rollin out already, you were in the monte :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 27 2008, 05:08 PM~11987570
> *i seen big head & asked him for you, o i remember now, i did see you but y'all was rollin out already, you were in the monte  :cheesy:
> *


Nope n tha blue drop top!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 27 2008, 07:08 PM~11987575
> *Nope n tha blue drop top!! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha y'all ****** be with each other so much y'all starting to look alike


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:angry:  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11987639
> *:angry:    :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this foo rolled up on me about a month ago when i was in the fleet thinkn i was him talking bout i thought you were _____


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wat can we say, we frm tha CO, we got big heads!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_4834.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




That was a badass show yesterday...
Thanks Torres Empire.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> A few pics of the Austin Chapter...I'll get more uploaded soon... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

maniac 63 that was a very nice looking impala good job keep up the good work next time we see it hope its hoping. congrat to all torres empire familia for great show and turn out and those were some very nice trophies.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11988187
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_4834.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> That was a badass show yesterday...
> Thanks Torres Empire.....
> *


car looking clean bro...  

looks like we missed a bad ass show...


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2008, 06:27 PM~11988593
> *maniac 63 that was a very nice looking impala good job keep up the good work next time we see it hope its hoping. congrat to all torres empire familia for great show and turn out and those were some very nice trophies.
> *



Just adding the reply for my brother. 

"Thanks! I'm looking forward to it as well. This car has come a long way in just 15 months. Luis and the crew really did their thing on the car "


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Emperor Goofy
> car looking clean bro...
> 
> looks like we missed a bad ass show...
> ...



Thanks Man......
If they are doing it again next year, i'll be there......AGAIN
Hope to see everyone in Houston next month....


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 09:30 AM~11982696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS ALL THE COTTON FOR??????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, *rayray73*, ryderz, DollaBill99
:wave: whats up homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whaz up tim


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11988927
> *WHATS ALL THE COTTON FOR??????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


*ear aches* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

whats up king


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Oct 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11989486
> *whats up king
> *


bout to go get some grub


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11989473
> *ear aches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Oct 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11988927
> *WHATS ALL THE COTTON FOR??????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


to hide a dirty under carrige


----------



## maniac63ss (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2008, 12:26 PM~11984414
> *is that frame i sold u,  under that four????
> *


yes it is


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Elpayaso!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:19 PM~11990674
> *Waz up Elpayaso!
> *


was up sir how you doin :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

irvng big dic customz in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

you guys working at the shop?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

no sir that not today sir jus chillin at the house for today :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:26 PM~11990758
> *you guys working at the shop?
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

did you went to the show yesteday?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11990782
> *    no sir that not today sir jus chillin at the house for today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:28 PM~11990794
> *thats cool :biggrin:
> *


sure is sir had a lot of fun yesterday at show smashing single and double juz cus there was no radical if not the purple people eater would of been there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

no i waz at the house watching the Cowboys!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 09:30 PM~11990815
> *sure is sir had a lot of fun yesterday at show smashing single and double  juz cus there was no radical if not the purple people eater would of been there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I dont work at B's Hydraulics anymore since August Sir!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11990822
> *no i waz at the house watching the Cowboys!
> *


did they at least won ?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11990839
> *:biggrin:  I dont work at B's Hydraulics anymore since August Sir!
> *


thats coo, o well if it dont work for you dont do it no more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah i think it was like 13 to 9 or something like that!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up albert


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn they actually won


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

where's the lincoln?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

where you work now


----------



## PURA FERIA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11990944
> *was up albert
> *


HEY WHAT'S UP PAYASO... JUST HERE CHILLIN AT HOME READING ALL THE GOSSIP! DID U FIX UR CAR ALREADY?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

its done with a massive frame just got to twik it out and dial it in


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURA FERIA1_@Oct 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11990971
> *HEY WHAT'S UP PAYASO... JUST HERE CHILLIN AT HOME  READING ALL THE GOSSIP! DID U FIX UR CAR ALREADY?
> *


helllllll yea ***** you know us that day in that moment was fixed and drove home like nothing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11990993
> *helllllll yea ***** you know us that day in that moment  was fixed and drove home like nothing :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11990964
> *where you work now
> *


My homie has a body shop where im working for now!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

remember this is the BIG MODDAFUCKIN IRVING CUSTOMZ sir it all good we all had fun like always did yall see tomb raider smashing bumper


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:48 PM~11991043
> *My homie has a body shop where im working for now!
> *


sounds like a job sir keep it kool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURA FERIA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 27 2008, 10:43 PM~11990993
> *helllllll yea ***** you know us that day in that moment  was fixed and drove home like nothing :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S GOOD..U GETTT'M NEXT TIME! :nicoderm:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

everything look good sir!! Even the lil troll Rueben! :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

let them wonder what i hit sir you know ill be back they will talk shit always some how       but when im back


> _Originally posted by PURA FERIA1_@Oct 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11991063
> *THAT'S GOOD..U GETTT'M NEXT TIME! :nicoderm:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11991064
> *everything look good sir!! Even the lil troll Rueben! :roflmao:
> *


yea he was with us jus chillin


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

i'll probably go by the shop wed or thurs bro!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11991111
> *i'll probably go by the shop wed or thurs bro!
> *


thats cool sir well be there bustin ass like always :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you know at what time we open right


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

is that that nigg bubba jordan


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

hello there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I just wanna say it was a real good show, nice turnout, and wanna say much props Tim "Peoples Choice" Walls, I know the things you went through 2 make this show happen...You did the thing Tim...much props....Good show Torres Empire, and Tim Walls...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 01:46 PM~11995400
> *I just wanna say it was a real good show, nice turnout, and wanna say much props Tim "Peoples Choice" Walls, I know the things you went through 2 make this show happen...You did the thing Tim...much props....Good show Torres Empire, and Tim Walls...
> *


very very nice show Mr. Sam Torres, the private concert was cool as fk


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bad Ass Show ! *


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*ok i think im done*, if i missed any , sorry, still have a few more at home


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry i didnt get that many bikes, my battery went out.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*this my favorite because it's mine * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Oct 29 2008, 07:10 AM~12003862
> *this my favorite because it's mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT 63 NEXT TO IT IS BAD EITHER !!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

yep that bitch is bad too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:27 AM~12003599
> *Bad Ass Show !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'll Also Take Lil Brownie.... Shes One Fine Ass Shorty... Dunno About Her nose Tho..


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 27 2008, 11:14 AM~11984329
> *i have a fuckin life cant be on the computer like you instead of being on the computer u should be trying to get $$$$ to build your car :biggrin:
> *


 :0 here we go talking about money look here homeboy it doesnt mater how much money you have if your car is hitting 45 inches and then doble pump i realy feel sorry for you al of ar junks like you call them drove back home a busted ball joint onthe lincoln is nothing compared to a high school cheerleader welding on that cadillac square tubing and i said enough fatmexican(fat bitch) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IRVING CUSTOMZ for life


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 AM~12005505
> *:0 here we go talking about money look here homeboy it doesnt mater how much money you have if your car is hitting 45 inches and then doble pump i realy feel sorry for you al of ar junks like you call them drove back home a busted ball joint onthe lincoln is nothing compared to a high school cheerleader welding on that cadillac square tubing and i said enough fatmexican(fat bitch) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IRVING CUSTOMZ for life
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IRVING CUSTOMZ for life
[/quote]


POS QUE !!! I.C. IS A GANG NOW ?!?!?!!? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


I'LL SLAP SPIDER AND ALL PINCHE I.C. N DA FACE !!!! 



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> IRVING CUSTOMZ for life


POS QUE !!! I.C. IS A GANG NOW ?!?!?!!? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I'LL SLAP SPIDER AND ALL PINCHE I.C. N DA FACE !!!! 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
[/quote]



u aint slapping nuthin but ur big ass stomach puto. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> POS QUE !!! I.C. IS A GANG NOW ?!?!?!!?
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> I'LL SLAP SPIDER AND ALL PINCHE I.C. N DA FACE !!!!
> :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


u aint slapping nuthin but ur big ass stomach puto. :biggrin:
[/quote]


:0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> u aint slapping nuthin but ur big ass stomach puto. :biggrin:


 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]



dont let 9lives fool u miggy. he aint slappin shit


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0


dont let 9lives fool u miggy. he aint slappin shit
[/quote]



U 1st PUTO !!!! AND IF MIGGY WANT SOME !!! 



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> dont let 9lives fool u miggy. he aint slappin shit


U 1st PUTO !!!! AND IF MIGGY WANT SOME !!! 
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:
[/quote]

we can rub jelly on our stomachs and slap bellys :thumbsup: add that to the line up for this friday :biggrin: wha u think Venom?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> U 1st PUTO !!!! AND IF MIGGY WANT SOME !!!
> :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


we can rub jelly on our stomachs and slap bellys :thumbsup: add that to the line up for this friday :biggrin: wha u think Venom? 
[/quote]



OOOOOOOHHHHH HELL,MIGGY TAG TEAMING WITH VENOM !!!!!! 




MAS PUUUUTTTOOOOSSSS !!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

NEXT THING YOU KNOW OSO8 IS GONNA WANT IN TOO !!! 


MAAASSSSS PUUUUTTOOOOOSSSSSS !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 12:01 PM~12005327
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll Also Take Lil Brownie.... Shes One Fine Ass Shorty... Dunno About Her nose Tho..
> *



:biggrin: yea... that nose, kind of dont fit the face....


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 29 2008, 11:18 AM~12005505
> *:0 here we go talking about money look here homeboy it doesnt mater how much money you have if your car is hitting 45 inches and then doble pump i realy feel sorry for you al of ar junks like you call them drove back home a busted ball joint onthe lincoln is nothing compared to a high school cheerleader welding on that cadillac square tubing and i said enough fatmexican(fat bitch) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IRVING CUSTOMZ for life
> *


 si puto looks like you need hooked on phonics before talking shit what took so long 2 respond still takink that tampoon out from sunday !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Oct 29 2008, 03:47 PM~12007375
> *si puto looks like you need hooked on phonics before talking shit what took so long 2 respond still takink that tampoon  out from sunday !!!!  :cheesy:
> *



*punctuation*

( Si ) puto, looks like you need Hooked on phonics before talking shit. What took so long 2 respond, still taking that tampoon out from Sunday !


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 29 2008, 02:53 PM~12007421
> *punctuation
> 
> ( Si ) puto, looks like you need Hooked on phonics before talking shit.  What took so long 2 respond? Still taking that tampoon (IT"S TAMPON) out from Sunday !
> *



PUNCTUATION CORRECTION "SEXYTHREE"............ :biggrin: 

HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I wanna give special thanks to the Shorty and the crew for coming out on short notice. We enjoyed watching the single pumper in action!!!!!!!

Thanks to Sam as well for a well planned out show! Kids zone was great!!!!!!!!!!

Eazy!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 29 2008, 01:53 PM~12007421
> *punctuation
> 
> ( Si ) puto, looks like you need Hooked on phonics before talking shit.  What took so long 2 respond, still taking that tampoon out from Sunday !
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup muthafuccas


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 29 2008, 02:15 PM~12006519
> *NEXT THING YOU KNOW OSO8 IS GONNA WANT IN TOO !!!
> MAAASSSSS PUUUUTTOOOOOSSSSSS !!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I'll take sloppy seconds on dat AZZ!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2008, 05:15 PM~12009170
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I'll take sloppy seconds on dat AZZ!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




OOOOOOHHHH, THATS NASTY :barf: :barf:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 29 2008, 04:05 PM~12007526
> *PUNCTUATION CORRECTION "SEXYTHREE"............ :biggrin:
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY
> *


lol too bad i didnt know u back in highschool.. u couldve helped me alot :biggrin: but now my spelling is all fucked up you would think 9lives was typing it :0 jk homie ....




mine isnt that bad now :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would like to thank Team Shortys as well for showin support But i will say this " We will be ready next time u come down" We will not neal down like other shops.If team IC has to represent D town by ourselfs wit no help from the other shops then we will. We are not affraid, competition is in our blood.Swing what u bring, or dnt bring it.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 PM~12011056
> *I would like to thank Team Shortys as well for showin support But i will say this " We will be ready next time u come down" We will not neal down like other shops.If team IC has to represent D town by ourselfs wit no help from the other shops then we will. We are not affraid, competition is in our blood.Swing what u bring, or dnt bring it.
> *




*ALREADY, THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT

IRVING MUTHAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY, WHATS GOIN ON IN HERE


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up Venom65 did u get a hold of homeboy? Im headin back to the shop now wer still workin on the purple people eater,Whats up top dog,shoelaces,newhopper dallaskustomz,H town ace,low4life74 texas 82 grand Prix and ever one else thats on hear, ya even u Fatmexican55 i seen u on hear,


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 08:48 PM~12011261
> *Whats up Venom65 did u get a hold of homeboy? Im headin back to the shop now wer still workin on the purple people eater,Whats up top dog,shoelaces,newhopper dallaskustomz,H town ace,low4life74 texas 82 grand Prix and ever one else thats on hear, ya even u Fatmexican55 i seen u on hear,
> *




YEA U TO FATBOY :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12011281
> *YEA U TO FATBOY  :biggrin:
> *



JUST FUCKIN WIT U DOG DONT TRIP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP RADICALKINGS


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 09:32 PM~12011056
> *I would like to thank Team Shortys as well for showin support But i will say this " We will be ready next time u come down" We will not neal down like other shops.If team IC has to represent D town by ourselfs wit no help from the other shops then we will. We are not affraid, competition is in our blood.Swing what u bring, or dnt bring it.
> *


 i thought this was an ic bad boys thing :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12011377
> *i thought this was an ic bad boys thing  :dunno:
> *



IT JUST GOT BIGGER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 09:55 PM~12011343
> *WASSUP RADICALKINGS
> *


what up venom getting ready for odessa going for that third texas championship team dfw and team pro hopper willbe in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP BIG SLIMM I HAVENT SEEN U ON HERE IN A WHILE HOMIE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like a missed a great hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:00 PM~12011406
> *what up venom getting ready for odessa going for that third texas championship team dfw and team pro hopper willbe in the house. :biggrin:
> *




ALREADY HOMIE, I WISH I WAS GOING I'DE LIKE TO SEE THAT.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 09:48 PM~12011261
> *Whats up Venom65 did u get a hold of homeboy? Im headin back to the shop now wer still workin on the purple people eater,Whats up top dog,shoelaces,newhopper dallaskustomz,H town ace,low4life74 texas 82 grand Prix and ever one else thats on hear, ya even u Fatmexican55 i seen u on hear,
> *


what up ic


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12011414
> *looks like a missed a great hop
> *




IT WAS VERY FUN AND COMPETETIVE AS USUAL. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 11:00 PM~12011408
> *WASSUP BIG SLIMM I HAVENT SEEN U ON HERE IN A WHILE HOMIE.
> *


sup big homie


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2008, 09:03 PM~12011442
> *sup big homie
> *




SHIT, AINT NOTHIN OVER HERE JUST TRYIN TO MAKE IT HOPPIN I MEAN HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12011462
> *SHIT, AINT NOTHIN OVER HERE JUST TRYIN TO MAKE IT HOPPIN I MEAN HAPPEN.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 PM~12011056
> *I would like to thank Team Shortys as well for showin support But i will say this " We will be ready next time u come down" We will not neal down like other shops.If team IC has to represent D town by ourselfs wit no help from the other shops then we will. We are not affraid, competition is in our blood.Swing what u bring, or dnt bring it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Oct 30 2008, 08:51 AM~12013702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 29 2008, 04:05 PM~12007526
> *PUNCTUATION CORRECTION "SEXYTHREE"............ :biggrin:
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY
> *



:biggrin: 


My Wife named the car this is the reason for the " *SexyThree* " name........


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thats badass homie...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 09:14 AM~12013829
> *thats badass homie...
> *



Thanks...............


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 30 2008, 07:05 AM~12013779
> *:biggrin:
> My Wife named the car this is the reason for the  " SexyThree " name........
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

i see you are awake irving costomz1
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

about time someone is on this man


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

i hope that viagra guy is ready this time cause there will be no mercy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 30 2008, 11:26 AM~12015877
> *about time someone is on this man
> *


hey puto whats up with homeboy and our shit best to call him or ill go to your house :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

lets get him :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

icjoker 













































:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up to every one at IC!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 30 2008, 11:28 AM~12015906
> *lets get him  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


get who? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 30 2008, 11:31 AM~12015935
> *Waz up to every one at IC!
> *


wazzzzz upppppp ese :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

he said that he will give me a $100 refund for the shirts ill call him


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

were is venom65 at?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

was on earlier hes been off for a couple of hours


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 30 2008, 11:33 AM~12015954
> *he said that he will give me a $100 refund for the shirts ill call him
> *


how are you supost to call him if you dont have a phone puto


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 30 2008, 11:34 AM~12015971
> *was on earlier hes been off for a couple of hours
> *


he is probably looking for a job :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

hows the purple people eater doing?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rigth im out all i have to say is that the purple people eater is going to vbe more than ready :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 30 2008, 11:37 AM~12016007
> *all rigth im out all i have to say is that the purple people eater is going to vbe more than ready :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 30 2008, 11:36 AM~12015996
> *hows the purple people eater doing?
> *


you dont want to know hommi it almost smashed my foot last nigth


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 30 2008, 11:38 AM~12016017
> *you dont want to know hommi it almost smashed my foot last nigth
> *


is also hopping on 13s whattt


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

well get to work loco!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 30 2008, 11:39 AM~12016029
> *is also hopping on 13s whattt
> *


that cool homie! :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rigth im out for shure im at this other jobsite posting up shit 100 + is my goal for people eater :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

see yall and get to work joker


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

where the other loco yr bro?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

im always working


----------

